# Elite visa 5 year



## Martay375 (Oct 8, 2021)

Has anyone recently got One of these elite visas lately , just interested to know whether the amount paid for 5 year term $25000 aust$ covers surety of not having to put lump sum $baht 600000 in to an thai bank account , the guidelines from Thai embassy site are very confusing , is it just a money grab , and unlike the O visa 12 months , do you still have to leave Thailand every year for a period to re visa up.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Actually, it's the "Official" way to bribe government officials. Better check your pricing. It is way, way, more. Something like 1/2 million for 5 years, per person.


----------

